#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Lucky & Co | Nieuwe Lasers!

## Diamond

..........

----------


## MC Party

Wat is de reden van deze aanschaf?

Vorige laser was toch al super en ik verwacht niet meer bezoekers oid door een nieuwe laser. 

Oftopic: Wie is tegenwoordig de vaste LJ in Lucky?

----------


## Diamond

..........

----------


## Mark-LED

Vond de oude laser best een geinig ding, die mag best mee met de scholentour!  :Big Grin: 

Ik zal binnenkort weer eens even het bier in Lucky gaan proeven (moet ook om de zoveel tijd even), kan ik meteen de laser even goed bekijken. Wat is jouw taak er eigenlijk, LJ? En ook op vaste avonden of oproepbasis?

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Ziet er indrukwekkend uit, ik kom binnenkort effe een kijkje nemen.
Foto's zeggen veel maar in het eggie is beter.

Groet,
LJ Gerrit
Dieka van de Kruusweg

----------


## Diamond

..........

----------


## Steve89

Hee Diamond,
Ziet er gaaf uit man!! Wat een show op het filmpje! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Ik ga ook zeker eens een kijkje nemen!!

En nog even een vraagje. Met welke tafel stuur je de rest van je lampen aan?

Gr,
Stefan

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Stoere foto's , geintje zal wat gekost hebben denk ik zo. Ben wel benieuwd naar de specs van de beestjes.

[edit] ik geloof dat ik zit te slapen, zie nu pas in originele posting wat specs staan, zal wel verblind zijn door de vette foto's  :Wink:  [/edit]

----------


## Diamond

..........

----------


## LJKEVIN

MC party vroeg wie de vaste LJ(s) waren, niet de VJ's..

strakke lasers, maar idd bezoekers trekker .. nee.. vet.. ja.. :Big Grin: 

ooit als ik 18 ben..... :Wink:

----------


## deloitte

heej,

ex collega heeft ook in lucky gewerkt als LJ(kevin) mischien ken je hem wel.
ben er zelf nog nooit geweest, zal eens kijken of ik volgend weekend een avondje vrij kan krijgen kom ik ook eens even langs!

Wat voorn tafel staat er eigenlijk?

gr bram

----------


## Diamond

..........

----------


## Diamond

..........

----------


## LaserExpert

En zijn er ook specificaties bekend?
Edit: Al gevonden

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ziet er super uit allemaal. Mooi filmpje!
Zou graag een keer komen kijken maar is wel erg ver weg!

----------


## bosie

mooie foto's ik kom vast wel een keer langs ( 4 nov )
ciao

----------


## bosie

mzz tjah wat moet ik er van zeggen... de foto's lijken Veel anders dan zaterdag 4 nov veel minder scherp zal wel komen door veel rook enz...
Verder deed de vrouwelijke Lj het goed mijn comlimenten. 
Greetz :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Diamond

..........

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Ben er zelf n poos geleden met Henkie geweest.
Was n erg gezellige tent, lasers toen niet gezien.... Helaas.

Maar ik kom vast nog wel n keer daar in de buurt

----------


## bosie

> En de jongen die er vanaf 01.00 uur achter stond, dat was ik.
> 
> Maar hoe was je indruk verder kwa, geluid, licht, etc?
> 
> Gr Roy



Licht niets te klagen geluid ook niet, maar de Dj's daar mag nog wel wat aan veranderd worden een paar maanden geleden was ik er ook maar toen draaide er ene Bazz? die deed het wel goed, Luna was ook goed bezig  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

..........

----------


## Zisjah

Heb um vandaag mogen aanshouwen, wat een juweeltje zeg :Big Grin:  ,...Echt kheb non-stop mijn glimlach gehad, mooi werk jonges! (lkkre show op Dj Tiesto - Adagio For Strings)

----------


## Diamond

..........

----------


## Zisjah

Ja weet het, loop bij band stage die er vrijdag heeft gespeeld, en hij heeft me even jullie tafeltje (Lief!) een beetje uitgelegd, en daarna een super showtje gegeven  :Smile:  

Greetz, Zis

----------


## bosie

sooooo gisteravond nog geweest @ qwakedance geweest de lasers zijn echt verbeterd veel en veel scherper (y) zou alleen nog mooi zijn geweest als de stukken truss naar beneden zouden worden gehesen vereder niets op aan te merken top

----------


## Diamond

..........

----------


## Martijn_CF

Eeey Diamond,

Leuk filmpje heb je online gezet. Ziet er netjes uit. Tik je die show op het filmpje live of loopt de show op tijdcode?

Succes met de nieuwe laser  :Smile: 


grtz Martijn

----------


## lightzone

vet filmpje, maar is dat nu valerio (tmf vj)  op 04:08 ?

grtzz lightzone

----------


## LJKEVIN

Jah, dat klopt, echter staat hij volgens mij ook in het begin schuin achter de dj met een microfoon in z´n hand...

----------


## Diamond

..........

----------

